# Amazon Sign the Top Gear Trio!



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=7124555031


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought it was Netflix that was signing them, or are they the same company, I loose track sometimes


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Was exclusive to Netflix last week ?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I thought it was Netflix that was signing them, or are they the same company, I loose track sometimes


Netflix is different :thumb:



Clancy said:


> Was exclusive to Netflix last week ?


Nope, nothing official, all speculation until today.

It's 'Amazon Prime TV and Movies' they've signed with.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep. Fortunately I'm a Prime member already


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not getting prime just for that, hopefully amazon show it elsewhere too


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent! Fortunate I've got prime!


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Was just about to cancel prime before I saw this. Might have to keep it


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I can feel an amazon prime price rise coming on


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Prime is pricy enough as it is

Am I duck paying £79 for that lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Prime is pricy enough as it is
> 
> Am I duck paying £79 for that lol


Netflix is £71.88 per year and all you get this that.

Amazon Prime is £79 but you get free next day delivery on many items they sell, Amazon Instant Video and now, Amazon Music too. Plus you can share your account with up to 4 people in your household.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

According to what I read , if you don't have a Prime account you can still use the streaming service for each TV show episode or film (around 2-3 pounds per TV episode).


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll stick to Freeview and see what Chris Evans is like before paying for the dinosaurs of Top Gear :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Kriminal said:


> I'll stick to Freeview and see what Chris Evans is like before paying for the dinosaurs of Top Gear :thumb:


:lol: :lol: (I do love those three though!)


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Announcement is now on Amazon! 










I have Amazon Films and Netflix and pay for both. I was thinking of cancelling Amazon and just keeping Netflix. Not anymore!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to get Amazon Prime. I love those three. 

Can't wait. 

Cooks


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Prime is pricy enough as it is
> 
> Am I duck paying £79 for that lol


You can pay it monthly, if need be. Alot of people don't realise you can do this.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

No chance of repeats on Dave then?


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

ncd said:


> You can pay it monthly, if need be. Alot of people don't realise you can do this.


I've just had a look for pay monthly details but couldn't find anything.
Any chance you could post the details please?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

taffy said:


> I've just had a look for pay monthly details but couldn't find anything.
> Any chance you could post the details please?


Apologies, I got mixed up its the Amazon Prime Video that you can pay monthly. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ncd said:


> Apologies, I got mixed up its the Amazon Prime Video that you can pay monthly. Sorry for the confusion.


That's what I do, I pay the £5.99 a month for Amazon Prime Video.

Over a year that's £71.88

When I can be bothered, I'll just pay the £79 per year fee for full prime.

Then you get Prime TV And Movies, Free next day delivery on most items, Exclusive discounts on products and most recently, you get Amazons own music streaming that was launched the other day all included!


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

They've also just launched a rival to Spotify.
Spotify = £9.99/month
Netflix = £5.99/month
= £191.76 a year

Prime suddenly looks good value. Especially with their new signing!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I begrudge paying to watch a show that i used to get included in the licence fee. I am sure it will be very very funny but i will not pay amazon to watch 'Old top gear but we can't call it top gear anymore' and very nicely done gentlemen, way to alienate your fan base by making them pay to watch your show.


----------

